# chinese softshell turtle questions



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey, I'm wanting to re-do my 55g with some sort of fully aquatic turtle and I was recomended these by a member here







I remember seeing some pics of Innes' a while ago and it looked really cool









So I tried to do some research on these guys and I couldnt find jack sh*t for info







So my questions are...

1. Are they fully aquatic?
2. What do they eat?
3. Can I keep anything in with them (fish)?
4. What is a good temperture for these guys to be kept at?
5. How large do they get?
6. Are they active?
7. How picky are they with water parameters?

Thanx


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: i know the answer and im not gonna tell ya








and who was that mystery person that told you to get one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I cant re-call his name... all that I remember is that all of his pics come out with a bit of a green tint to them


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

> NAME Suppon - Chinese (Japanese) soft-shelled turtle - Trionyx sinensis sinensis and Trionyx sinensis tuberculatus photos
> 
> CLASSIFICATION ORDER: Testudines, SUBORDER: Cryptodira, SUPERFAMILY: Trionychoidea, FAMILY: Trionychidae, SUBFAMILY: Trionychinae, GENUS: Trionyx
> DISTRIBUTIONChina, Taiwan, Korea, Manchuria, North Vietnam, Japan. Also, after being introduced to new environments, can be found in Singapore, Thailand, Batan Islands and California.
> ...


http://www.chelydra.org/trionyx_sinensis.html


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## oscar_vs_goldfish (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

oscar_vs_goldfish said:


> [snapback]916838[/snapback]​


is that all you ever put in your replies?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> oscar_vs_goldfish said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]916838[/snapback]​
> ...


Must anything else be said?


----------

